# Hello from hellinois



## Stick-man (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello everyone, I just joined looking to discuss jerky making. I've been making it for a couple years now. I started with a small round dehydrator, moved up to double oven, and now just received the largest Cabela's dehydrator for fathers day. I like to think go big or go home!!! lol So I start with 50+ lbs of meat each time I make it. Well, I look forward to getting to know you all. Thanks. Dean


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome to SMF!
I like your screen name, it definitely fits you to a tee!!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome to the site, there are lots of jerky makers here.

Chris


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome from Indiana!! I also enjoy jerky making and have done so with decent (IMO) results. My jerky making is controlled by when top round goes on sale :D (yes, I know you can use other cuts of meat). I've also made it from ground chuck but that is a different beast all-together.

You'll find lots of info here. Look forward to seeing some of your results and recipes.


----------



## weedeater (Jul 17, 2018)

Welcome from NW Georgia. 
You have come to a happy place. 

Weedeater


----------

